# Opinion on new Toro



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey guys. Need a 2 stage blower as my single stage Toro does not always cut it (especially EOD). I was pretty set on the Ariens 24 Platinum SHO, but with all the concerns I have seen with the auto-turn, I am hesitant. Anyhow, really like the Toro 926 OXE with the 265 cc, but am wondering if this will be enough power compared to the Ariens with the 306. I have heard Toros are not under-powered and with the anti-clog, they don't need the extra power. I want to stick with the HD Toros, but don't feel I need a 28. Any input on this is appreciated.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Bryan78 said:


> Hey guys. Need a 2 stage blower as my single stage Toro does not always cut it (especially EOD). I was pretty set on the Ariens 24 Platinum SHO, but with all the concerns I have seen with the auto-turn, I am hesitant. Anyhow, really like the Toro 926 OXE with the 265 cc, but am wondering if this will be enough power compared to the Ariens with the 306. I have heard Toros are not undetpowred and with the anti-clog, they don't need the extra power. I want to stick with the HD Toros, but don't feel I need a 28. Any input on this is appreciated.


 I thought you had all the info. on this thread:http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...sion/36265-input-appreciated-ariens-toro.html

You can't go wrong with the HD826 and it's only 2" wider than the SHO.

https://m.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-hd-826-oxe-38800.aspx

Good Luck


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I would think it is not a problem as there Anti-Clog does work, have close to 20 hrs on my 1128 and has not cloged up yet. I could be lucky? but I am impressed with all the plastic and how well it works.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't know if budget is a concern or how long you want to use it. If I were buying brand-new I would go Honda. They make one without tracks that is more affordable and their engine is proven, unlike the other chinese made OHV engines (Briggs included) that have had some problems here and there. I am not saying they are bad, just not as proven. I myself just repowered a machine with a chinese engine but it was low dollar investment (about $210 including belts) compared to buying a brand new machine. 

My dollars on a brand new machine would go for the Honda just because I have more faith in it long-term. I have heard of issues with frozen starters (think it was Toro but can't remember for certain) on the new engines, and turning problems on Ariens (that's not the engine I know) but I have not heard anyone complaining about the Honda as of yet. If anyone reading this has heard of issues with the Honda I would like hear about it so I can add that to the list. I just have not heard it yet.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I think with either the HD826 or the Ariens SHO you would see a big improvement on EOD over your single stage. If your driveway is a normal blacktop or concrete then get ArmorSkids and forget about the problems with the auto turn. If you want to stick with Toro IMOHO the HD826 has plenty of power for EOD. I have 205cc and see lots of EOD and have not had a problem yet. Do I wish I had a little more power sometimes? Sure but on average the 250cc should tear right through it. My perfect Toro would be 24" and have 250cc and nice big tires for hilly yard snow removal, wish they made one. Moral is that their are compromises made with most snow blower purchases. Weather
(pun) it be price, width, engine size, features, or brand.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Just picked up a new Honda HS724WA last week for $2200, the wheeled version. I must say I do love it. I hope it lasts as long as long as my 1988 MTD did. No way would I consider a new MTD today. It is painful forking out that kind of $$ for a snowblower but hopefully worth it in the long run. Do your research and don't be swayed by all of the bells and whistles that come on most of the brands out there. My Honda doesn't have the extra features like most of the others out there.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

toro has a face book page, I went on it and asked why no 824. seeing its hard to get any machine wider than 26" in my garage the sho would be my choice just on the ease of entering and exiting my garage


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

A lot of great information, I appreciate this guys. I know Honda is the best from everything I have seen, just hard for me to justify spending that much. I also wish Toro made a 24" HD model. I am looking at the 826 vs the 926, the 926 is $100 more and the only differences I can see is the 826 has the Briggs 250 vs the 926 with the 265, the 926 has the heavy duty skid plates and the 926 is about 20 pounds heavier. The cost difference is not an issue for me, is one going to better than the other?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

My self I like horse power for the times one gets wet heavy snow and the EOD of wet snow. Our snow plow came by when it was + 5 C or around 40 F and it was heavy and loaded with slush almost water. It HP to move it. So the 926 is my choice, like you Honda would be nice but $$$ for 10 times a year use.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Bryan78 said:


> A lot of great information, I appreciate this guys. I know Honda is the best from everything I have seen, just hard for me to justify spending that much. I also wish Toro made a 24" HD model. I am looking at the 826 vs the 926, the 926 is $100 more and the only differences I can see is the 826 has the Briggs 250 vs the 926 with the 265, the 926 has the heavy duty skid plates and the 926 is about 20 pounds heavier. The cost difference is not an issue for me, is one going to better than the other?


 outside of the engine size they are the same.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

charley95 said:


> Just picked up a new Honda HS724WA last week for $2200, the wheeled version. I must say I do love it. I hope it lasts as long as long as my 1988 MTD did. No way would I consider a new MTD today. It is painful forking out that kind of $$ for a snowblower but hopefully worth it in the long run. Do your research and don't be swayed by all of the bells and whistles that come on most of the brands out there. My Honda doesn't have the extra features like most of the others out there.


I myself like that no-frills Honda lower model there is less stuff to break on it and it still going to do an excellent job for you. My dad has one of the old mid-nineties MTD it's a 24 inch 10 hp model and still going strong. Good luck with your new Honda I would *love* to have one of those I just can't justify the price of a new machine with the just over two car lengths driveway that I have. I also do one of my neighbors driveways but it's another perfectly flat 2 car. Having just repower my old Powershift, I'm set for a while.


----------

